# A question about masturbation



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

I am trying to figure out if my wife masturbates or not. Sex is not a top priority for her and I am satisfied with sex once or twice a week.
When it comes to masturbation I do it a couple of times a week (or more when haven't had sex for a week or more) and I enjoy it a lot. 
I just don't think my wife does it at all and I really think she is missing out on a lot if she doesn't do it regularly.
She doesn't have a lot of free time on her hands, but based on my own experience I can't imagine that someone doesn't masturbate.
Is it at all possible that she just doesn't do it?


----------



## Lovinghusband32 (Dec 4, 2012)

First and most important question....have you asked her? There's nothing wrong with asking. Doing so may even open up better sexual communication between you both. Ensure her that its not an embarrassing topic and you'd love to talk about it. 

My wife can go in waves. For her it all depends on her stress level and how much time she has. I really don't see her do it by herself but we try to openly talk about it when each other asked.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Why don't you ask her? How would anyone here know what your wife does or doesn't do?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Not everyone feels the need to pleasure themselves. Quit projecting your preferences on her.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Maneo said:


> Not everyone feels the need to pleasure themselves. Quit projecting your preferences on her.


:iagree:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

Maneo..you think that after reading one question posted by me that you are able to determine without ANY reservation what I am projecting on people??
It was a simple question, and just like every other question on this site it is simply asking for info based on the experiences of others....not for the ignorant opinion of an amateur psychiatrist!! We prefer constructive advice and/or criticism thank you very much. 
I have asked her in the past and she has answered, but I feel like she may be a bit shy about it and I therefore won't push the subject with her out of respect. I really don't care if she has secrets..I am not her owner. My real concern is that she has a fulfilling sex life both with me and without me.
Can you get your narrow mind around that concept, I wonder??


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

They have a point though. No one here knows what your wife is thinking.


----------



## creative (Apr 23, 2013)

I agree, just ask your wife as she may be open to discuss it with you but once you both are having sex once or twice a week, unless you include oral with your weekly routines, she may not need to masturbate as her needs are being met.


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

I would ask her if you think she might be open to discussing it. I don't know if she is a shy person or not...if she is maybe wait until your in bed cuddled up to ask her. Took my big guy 30 yrs to get around to asking me....opened up a whole new avenue to our sex life masterbating together is really HOT! Don't wait that long to find out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Tell her you want to watch and maybe you'll see how much practice she's had.


----------



## patelaaw (Jul 8, 2013)

Not everyone feels the need to pleasure themselves.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

There's an echo in here.


----------



## sgreenberg (Jul 9, 2013)

I'll say this, though my wife and I have a fairly healthy sex life, she claims she doesn't masturbate (or almost never). I believe her. She will masturbate in front of me as part of foreplay now and then, but I really think her drive is low enough that the sex we have covers it and then some. 

But, yeah, ask her.


----------

